# Photographers Direct



## mentos_007 (Aug 31, 2006)

I know some of you have accounts there, can you share your opinions on this company with others?
www.photographersdirect.com

I have already uploaded a few of my photos and got them rated... mostly I got 7s and one 8 which stands for "outstanding" photo... how often you you sale something?


----------



## kkart (Sep 7, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> I know some of you have accounts there, can you share your opinions on this company with others?
> www.photographersdirect.com
> 
> I have already uploaded a few of my photos and got them rated... mostly I got 7s and one 8 which stands for "outstanding" photo... how often you you sale something?



This looks pretty interesting, thank you for the link!


----------



## Simon (Sep 8, 2006)

Looks good, I have just joined so I will let you know my experience.


----------

